

Location Analytics for Apps - eccobay
http://mashable.com/2012/07/04/placed_location_app/

======
eccobay
Interesting approach with mobile analytics, focused on location, versus the
standard in-app activity that a Flurry, Mixpanel, or Google Analytics would
measure.

